# Replacement 'blue' decals for 2006 era Autocruises



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

As many of you owning a '2006 era' Autocruise will know, the outer 'skin' on those 'blue' decals shrinks, bubbles, wrinkles and slips making a horrible mess.

I met a man, Malcolm, at the Peterborough show who had had some new ones made about a year ago, for his Stardream and they looked very smart, although not exactly the same colour as the originals.

I have e-mailed the supplier to check if they still have the 'master' and for a price. I think they were about £250 for the set of six, including having them fitted, plus a set-up fee for the original purchaser.
the supplier was 'Jetscreen' near York:--

http://www.jetscreen.co.uk/

Malcolm gave me a spare 'sample'; photo' below :--

The name and excess material would, of course be trimmed before fitting.

If you still have one that is good enough to photograph! you may be able find a company near you if Jetscreen don't still have the 'master'.

I have removed the very worst large decal from my Starblazer, leaving just the name and I actually think it looks very neat and less 'flashy' without the decal. I may remove the other large one and just replace the small ones.

I hope that is of interest to you Autocruise owners with the 'Decal Blues'. 

Harvey


----------

